# Tabasco Bottles



## Ryan

Sorry to flood the board with questions! This will be my last question for awhile, I think maybe these bottles are a little more interesting than my other posts...

 I have two Tabasco bottles. The newer one is clear, the seam goes over the top, it's 4 3/4" tall, and the bottom reads McIlhenny/6 Tabasco Sauce. 

 The older one is amethyst, 8 panelled, just a tad over 4 1/2" tall, and the seam does not go over the top. On the bottom it reads New Iberia Tabasco Extract.

 I'm curious about the New Iberia bottle, is it a McIlhenny, or an early Trappey's tabasco?

 Thanks a million!

 -Ryan


----------



## Ryan

Here is a picture of the bottom of the Tabasco bottles...

 Thanks again,

 -Ryan


----------



## IRISH

No problem with all the questions,  that's what the forum is for [] .


----------



## walkingstick

McIlhenny, who still makes the famous Tabasco Sauce, is located in New Iberia, Louisiana.  It could be a reference to where the sauce was made.  I believe if the bottle says Tabasco, then it is a trademark of McIlhenny and only they can use that name.


----------



## cowseatmaize

> Tabasco


 TaÂ·basÂ·co; A trademark used for a very spicy sauce made from a strong-flavored red pepper. 
  taÂ·basÂ·co pepper; n. A very pungent pepper (Capsicum frutescens) grown principally in the Gulf Coast states for commercial production of hot sauces.
 That's from the American Heritage dictionary

History

 You may have read from the link above since your familiar with Trappey's. If not it appears they started in 1898 and the McIlhenny won the trademark in 1906.

 That's for anyone else intersted as well. My guess is that is a Trappeys!!! NICE


----------



## walkingstick

It seems that there was a battle over that name Tabasco from 1898 until 1906.    After the Civil War ended all that remained on the McIlhenny land that was worthwhile was the capsicum frutescens growing on Avery Island (about 6 miles south of New Iberia).  Mr McIlhenny started making his patented sauce and called it "Tabasco" sauce in 1870.  in 1898 a former employee of McIlhenny, Mr. Trappey, left the company and made his own sauce, also calling it Tabasco.  He also had his business on Avery Island.  Mr. McIlhenny got pretty steamed about this Trappey fellow stealing his product's name and took the matter to court where he finally won the trademark "Tabasco" in 1906.

 Anyhow, I got a little more history for you to add to your bottle Ryan.


----------



## walkingstick

OOOOOPS!


----------



## walkingstick

Wait, perhaps the colors are not correctly seen on my computer.... now I am confuzzled.  The first one looks aqua and the second one looks clear.  perhaps you are correct,.... Trappey's wins!!!  Since it was such a short time period in which Trappey's used the Tabasco name, that makes it a very nice find.


----------



## walkingstick

Hey cowseatmaize, 

 I guess I am bit familiar with the history of Tabasco.  History was one of my favorite subjects in school back in the day when we were still writing on clay tablets, so I never minded, in fact I enjoyed, doing historical research.  I also lived down on the Gulf Coast from 1995 until a day or so before Katrina hit and worked with some of those fine Cajun folks from the New Iberia area.  I got out, but left most of my stuff behind.  Thankfully, my bottle collection got packed a few days before and survived intact (so my kids and grandkids tell me).

 You wouldn't by any chance live in one of those New England states where I could score some lobster (Maine Crawfish)?  I am wondering if they would make a decent substitute for what we call crawfish in a Cajun delicacy called "crawfish" ettoufe.  (Mmmmm Mmmmm good)  So good you wanna smack yo' Mama fo' not givin' you nun when you was a kid.


----------



## cc6pack

Little more on Tabasco:


----------



## cc6pack

The story behind the bottle:


----------



## cowseatmaize

Hey Wil, we have crayfish here. Like frog legs there suppose to taste like chicken. Checkens are bigger so I just eat them. As far as lobster, I use to go to Maine all the time as a kid and my parents made me put them in the water, then I had to eat the "green stuff" too. It left me traumatized and I never got back into it. In a roll it's Ok 'cause it ain't looking at me.


----------



## capsoda

The New Iberia Tabasco Extract is a concentrate from tobasco peppers used for cooking and at one time thought to cure colds. It was made by The New Iberia Extract of  Tabasco Pepper Company, Ltd. owned by C.P. Moss
 McIlhenny won the right to the name Tabasco in the 1920s. Untill then there were alot of Tabasco Sauces on the market, Trappy's,  Evangeline, Campbell, H.J. Heinz, Red Snapper and White's just to name a few.


----------



## capsoda

"Green Stuff"!!! Hey Eric, What green stuff????[&:]

 Wayne, I aint eatin no green stuff!!![:'(]


----------



## walkingstick

Hoooooo Weeeeeeeeee they sho is allotta different histories.  I reckon it depends upon which company history you read.


----------



## walkingstick

I ate some of that green stuff outta the head of a Pacific cray down in New Zealand when I was visiting some of the Maoris.  I thought it was purty darn good, and they thought it was purty darn cool that a white man ate the things like they did.  They kept me fed with 'em and kept me entertained the whole time I was there.


----------



## IRISH

Interesting history there fellers [] ,  nice to know a bit about my favorite sauce (as in to put on my food not the bottles, I'd never even seen the bottles until Ryan posted those two).


----------



## cowseatmaize

Yeh, I should give the tomalley (or guacamole) a try again. It's the liver and should contain all the good filtered seabed impurities, right? I mean lead, murcury or whatever those bottom feeders get into. I love calves liver, I bet all the pesticides, hormones etc. build up nicely in that too. Unless of coarse ya gettum young enough.
 Anyone have a recipe for tomalley pate?
 Keeping on the subject. Ever put tobasco on lobster?

 PS: I really do like calves liver.


----------



## walkingstick

No ... never tried it on that, but my EX put it somewhere one time that was not all that nice.  [:-]looks down and remembers the agony.


----------



## IRISH

Hey Wil, That's just gotta hurt [] .


----------



## capsoda

Ouch! Ouch! Ooouuuch!!! That stuff can take the hide off.[&:]

 I got a 21 year old that lives off the stuff. Tabasco on nearly every thing and when he wants something really hot he switches to Scorned Woman Hot Sauce.[:'(]

 Now how hoy could that be?[8|]


----------

